
Uber said to be negotiating a multibillion-dollar takeover of a scooter startup - kbyatnal
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/1/18120933/uber-bird-lime-acquisition-negotiaton-report
======
bryanrasmussen
It boggles the mind to think of what possible unethical things a scooter
startup could be involved in to attract Uber's interest.

------
jppope
I cannot fathom, with Uber's existing technology and resources why they would
want to waste money on a scooter company... they could rebuild/mimic any of
those companies by the end of the week... Uber's investors really need to talk
to Uber about their priorities.

